# Tandem Races/Rides posted on NWTandemRacing.com



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

In an effort to promote all of the tandem races happening in the Northwest I've started a website called NWTandemRacing.com

If you've got additional events in the Oregon area that we should know about please send an email to [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

